# Forum Home Renovation Kitchens  Regulations for distance for gas cooktop install

## phyllis

Doing a kitchen reno, and designing a new kitchen myself. Only have limited space, so want to know is there any regulations regarding the distance of gas cooktops to the wall and to the sink. How close can they be? 
Comments appreciated.....:confused:

----------


## renomart

Hi Phyllis, 
Here is some handy info for you. 
Minimum clearance (back of cooktop) of gas cooktop (back edge) to a non combustible surface is 50mm. 
Minimum clearance (back of cooktop) of gas cooktop (burner periphery) to a combustible surface is 200mm. 
Minimum clearance (side of cooktop) of gas / electric cooktop (burner periphery or element) to a combustible surface is 300mm. 
As for the sink / gas cooktop clearance there isn't any as far as I can recall. If you are really stuck for space you can buy a stainless steel sink with an integrated gas cooktop! 
Hope this helps you.

----------


## Sybarite

And of course don't forget that the minimum clearance to a range hood is higher than for an electric top by 50 millimeters. 
Cheers, 
Earl

----------

